# Plumbing for canister filter on drilled tank.



## bccromer (Apr 13, 2004)

I have one canister filter running through my overflow on my tank. I was looking to buy some replacement tubing and fittings as I just rushed out and bought what I could find when I first set it up. I managed to get everything right and it fit and works and has been for several months, I just want to clean it up a little. The only problem is I can't remember what size tubes I got. What size tube will I need to hook to the inflow and outflow bulkheads on the overflow? These are just your average bulkheads that come with the All-Glass overflow kit. Also I know the ID of the tubes on the Rena Filstar series is 5/8" ID, but generally speaking do you get the fittings slightly larger say at 3/4". I am thinking I will need 2 fittings for each tube, both with an insert on one end and one with a male connector and the other with a female connector 2 connect the 2 different sized tubes together. I just need to make sure that I get everything the correct size.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

How is your project going? I guess no one saw your post. If I'm not sure of the size, I'll cut off an inch of a hose to take in to the store and compare.That way you can reconnect the old plumbing while you buy new. On the fittings, most plumbing stores will let you take an assortment of fittings (that you've paid for :lol: ) so that you are sure to have the right sizes, and then return the ones you can't use with the receipt. The tubing though is cut off a longer roll, so won't likely be returnable.


----------



## bccromer (Apr 13, 2004)

I haven't made it out to try and purchase anything yet. I plan to try and do this when I do my next filter maintenance. I will just turn them off and drain the tubes, then cut off a little piece of each to take down there.


----------

